

Are Facebook page builder companies dying? - betaout

Almost all companies on this page have beven acquired. Is Facebook move for enabling timeline killing all these businesses? http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/11/30/9-top-companies-that-provide-facebook-page-management-tools/
======
bradddd
I think you partially answered your question, but I think some of it has to do
w/ Facebook's growth overall. At the time of that article, I think company's
offering the service preyed on an assumed barrier to entry. Over the past few
years, as even more people of all ages became more accustomed to it, they felt
less inclined to bring in an "expert."

------
vph
Facebook is still growing and have not quite finished defining itself yet.
Further, Facebook as it is, is not really a platform. So, as it grows and
introduces new features to enhance user experience, the third-party developers
will become obsolete, one by one.

